# Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan



## dr_doom (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm considering either a Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 and 3.55 rear-end or Nissan Titan w/ a 5.6 liter and 3.66(?) rear-end.  The Dodge as configured is rated at 8500# towing and the Titan is 9100#.  Both will have towing pacakges.  I'll be pulling a 28' Dutchmen lite (5,400 dry weight/7,700 max wt.) that will usually be around 6,000-6,500 lbs. 

Most of my towing will be in South/Central GA and Florida so not many big grades.

Any thoughts on the two?  Any ideas on what I can figure on gas mileage for either or both?


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Apr 3, 2008)

RE: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

You don't want to buy a Dodge! They are nothing but trouble. Transmissions suck. You will have to have it replaces after only four years at the cost of thousands of dollars. Then if you get one with four wheel drive, watch out! Same thing, it goes out after five years. Then the transfer case goes out and you will be pouring more money into it! Stay away from all Dodge products as they are bad! Take my word for it, I own one.


----------



## DARLING (Apr 4, 2008)

Re: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

Brother in law has a Dodge & has nothing but problems.  He pulls a houseboat. No where near the 6000lbs you have.
Wished now he had bought the Toyota.

Darlin


----------



## DL Rupper (Apr 4, 2008)

Re: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

I have had good luck with the 2500 Ram Dodge Cummins diesel, but can't relate that to the 1/2 ton Hemi.  If I was going to buy a 1/2 ton I would look at the Toyota Tundra.  I have owned many Toyota's and they are really high quality.  The Nissan should be fairly high quality also.  You can probably get the Dodge at a better price than the Japanese trucks.  I would weigh the price vs quality and make a decision based on that.

The Dodge Hemi does have a gimmick where you cruise on 4 cylinders instead of all 8 cylinders.  That should help mileage wise and now mileage really counts.  Of course you couldn't use it while towing


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Apr 4, 2008)

Re: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

My neighbor's son just bought a brand spankin' new Dodge, loaded, supercab stickered at $35K for $18K financed after tradein. No joke.


----------



## elkhartjim (Apr 4, 2008)

Re: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

Well my gosh Tex.   He probably had your "trip planner" and a Ford to trade in.  Lets see, Ford not much, trip planner 99.99.  Must uv had something else for trade.  Maybe DL gave him some bottled smoke.


----------



## PwrRam (Jul 23, 2008)

RE: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

DONT KNOW WHAT SNOWBIRDS TROUBLE IS BUT I'V HAD 3 DODGE TRUCKS AND HAVE HAD VERY LITTLE GO WRONG WITH ANY OF THEM. I NOW DRIVE AN 03 1 TON DRW ITH CUMMINS AND 6 SP MAN. TRANS. HAVE HAD NO TROUBLE WITH TRUCK AFTER 70K MILES. NORMAL MAINT.  1/2 TON IS NOT THE TRUCK TO PULL A TRAILER( FORD,CHEVY,JAP ) BRAKES ARE NOT BIG ENOUGHT ON ANY 1/2 TON TO BE SAFE. WOULD LOOK FOR 3/4 AT MIN.. TO BE SAFE


----------



## C Nash (Jul 23, 2008)

Re: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

Welcome to the forum Pwrram but might want to do away with the caps as you might be accused of shouting. I also question towing with a 1/2 ton but the new models sure rate them to tow some heavy loads.  Don't know if they have heavier brakes or not.   maybe Dr doom has purchased by now and will let us know what he has and how it is doing.:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

I have had lots of trucks since 1985, when I started my business.  The 2 best trucks have been Dodge and the 3 worse have been Fords.  I am also talking about Dullys with Diesel engines.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

Hey Tex, my son just bought a new dodge truck as well, fully loaded with all the bells and whistle and it's a 4 door. He didn't say how much but knowing him, he got a good deal, plus he traded in an 02 Dodge Dakota and his Charger. Seems to be real happy with a real full sizes truck.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

Now Hollis, you know DL will say he aint got a real full size truck until it's a diesel :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

Well Snowbirdinflight, sorry to hear about y our DODGE problems.  I have a 99 Dodge Ram 1500 w/5.9l engine and have towed many things with it including TT weighing around 6-7k with "no problems with brakes or transmissions".  BTW, I've got 142,000 miles on the ole gal and she still drives pretty darn good.  I guess you love Forest River products a whole lot better than Chrysler Products, right?  Oops, sorry.  Thought I remembered how you stuck up for FR products and told folks not to put them down because yours was a jewel.  Guess the Dodge issue isn't a "jewel" to y ou.  Just funnin you a little, don't get upset.
I've always taken extra care of my vehicles and they have tanke good care of me.  A dodge truck, a Honda Accord, a Cheverolet, a Mitsubishi Diamante. a Ford E-150 van, and a whole lot of others.  Had a few problems but none that caused me to tell someone to stay clear of a model.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

OH NO ,,, i hope it don't start agian  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

oops I hope Archer didn't open up a can of worms with SB


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

Oh, well, there's always the big IGNORE switch!   :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 27, 2008)

Re: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

Now I know why Tex never answers me :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Jul 28, 2008)

Re: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan



What? Did I hear something? Who said that? :clown: 



> C Nash - 7/27/2008  9:05 PM  Now I know why Tex never answers me :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 28, 2008)

Re: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

Dodge :laugh: What a wonderful pickup.  Did I mention how great the diesel smoke smells? :evil:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Re: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

oh no ,, we most definatly opend a can of worms with that statement from DL  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:       :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 28, 2008)

Re: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

I knew if someone mention Dogde he would be back :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 28, 2008)

Re: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

Now I can say anything about Tex I want to :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## ARCHER (Jul 29, 2008)

Re: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

I was just funnin with Snowbird........ :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Jul 29, 2008)

Re: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

Chelse, He had to drive around for two hours to find a wi-fi signal so he could post that    :laugh:  :laugh: .


----------



## C Nash (Jul 29, 2008)

Re: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

Think DL just have bought stock in Dogde and just trying to make the stock go up   Spending all his travel money for fuel hunting WIFI signals.  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 30, 2008)

Re: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

Hey I found that wifi signal again.  Go Dodge.  At least y'all get straightened out with the right info when I can find a signal.  A little play on the term RIGHT, as in Conservative. :evil:  :evil:     :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Jul 30, 2008)

Re: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

Now DL you trying to tell us you are a conservative when you bought a Dogde :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:    :evil:


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 30, 2008)

Re: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

OK now we know that DL is a Conservative Dodge Republican :laugh:  :laugh:      :approve: AND A VET AT THAT


----------



## DL Rupper (Jul 31, 2008)

Re: Dodge Ram 1500 w/Hemi 5.7 vs. Nissan Titan

AllI can say is DRILL,DRILL,DRILL.  My Dodge needs diesel.   :bleh:  :approve:  :laugh:


----------

